# HRI rescue now home for good!



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Meet Finnegan.

He is a fabulous, almost 2 year-old dog and we are lucky to have him!
He is so loving and has done great so far. 
Chico and Cali are accepting him pretty well and he is playing with Cali.
We are so grateful to Kathy and Jack (wonderful fosters) and to HRI for rescuing him and letting us have him

Don't you just love those Hazel eyes!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on adopting this wonderful boy. He is very pretty.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, he is so cute!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Finnegan is adorable!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition! What a cutie!! Love the name too!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fabulous Finnegan,he really is handsome with gentle eyes.Hope everything keeps going well!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love him, love his name! That little face is just too cute. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! He is very cute.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you. He's a doll. :rockon:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a handsome little guy. Congratulations.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't help but think of Finnegan, begin again. How apropos. He's the cutest chocolate baby. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations, what a doll face.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like you picked a winner! He's lovely. Congrats!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes! I really do need the support from all of you, because can't you just imagine what friends and family are going to say about us having 3 dogs? LOL.

I guess I am officially a CDL with 3. That makes DH a CDM doesn't it?


Geri,

I love that- "Finnegan begin again". It is so apropos!
Also, Finnegan means "fair" and he is our fair- haired boy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes! I really do need the support from all of you, because can't you just imagine what friends and family are going to say about us having 3 dogs? LOL.
> 
> ...


I don't think the term translates well. The rough translation as my hubby tells me is "mans wife is crazy dog lady"! :laugh: ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats. He is so cute.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yippee, another CDL with 3 havanese! Congrats on the new addition. He is just adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. What would the world be without CDL or CCL a sad place. Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear more on all three.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an adorable face! Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Nan - bless you guys for adopting an HRI baby! He is absolutely beautiful! 

I do agree though- I am often called the CRazy Dog Lady for having three, and bringing fosters in too!  

Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition! He's a cutie - those eyes are gonna melt a lot of hearts.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet looking boy - love his name, too! Congrats!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats! Finn is toooooooo cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Finnegan is adorable.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> What a beautiful boy. What would the world be without CDL or CCL a sad place. Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear more on all three.


Well I was called the crazy cat lady with at the time 4 cats and 3 kittens, then 2 kittens went to new homes [within the family]and 1 was sadly killed in a hit and run,so now we are down to 4 cats and about to get our new baby Hav to go with Dizzie,so I guess I'm a CCADL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

So, if three makes you a CDL, what does five make you? Certifiable???

I love Finnegan and yes, Finnegan begin again is so apropos.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

good buddy said:


> I don't think the term translates well. The rough translation as my hubby tells me is "mans wife is crazy dog lady"! :laugh: ound:


My husband would completely agree!


----------

